# LG Env3 and Acer Aspire



## Liz (May 4, 2000)

I need a serial port cable that attaches to my phone usb cable so that I can transfer data, but I don't know which cable to get. Phone is LG Env3 and computer is acer aspire. My computer recognizes the phone but of course with no cable I can't transfer. Is there an easier way? I am trying to save a few text messages that cannot be forwarded. I have forwarded a few to my email but some I cannot. Thank you...Liz


----------

